# early identification



## cleanbuds (Apr 28, 2015)

My first time checking for males so just let me know if I'm doing it right and how early can pollen spread after sacs show? I'm trying to find out really early like the first day I see something grow at 60x. So looking for raised balls... these are soooo tiny could they even open anytime soon? Just curious... thanks 

So these are what I've been calling males and throwing out. Wow that was hard to hold a jewelers loupe and take that pic with my phone lol 

View attachment 20150427_214714.jpg


View attachment 20150427_214337.jpg


----------



## jonnylorenzo (Apr 28, 2015)

Yeah that looks like a male but they wont burst until you can at least count them with the naked eye, you don't need a jewellers hoop imo...


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 28, 2015)

Boy


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 28, 2015)

That's a manly man.


----------



## RubyRed (Apr 28, 2015)

nice shot


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Apr 29, 2015)

She's a man baby yeah!!!! In my Austin powers voice! :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 29, 2015)

Great shot of a boy!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 30, 2015)

Yes that certainly looks to be male. The give away is that the tiny bulb appears to be connected to a tiny stem that is pushing it out away from the cusp of the leaf/stem node. However, don't panic or live with the anxiety of males popping up and "defiling" the females before you can catch them. At this point, you have easily 1-3 weeks of growth before those bulbs will open and produce pollen. If you are patient and diligent to look carefully at each plant, you will see the males long before you are in any danger of pollination occurring.


----------

